# Achieving 100% disoultion with reactor??



## tomas110011 (Jul 25, 2005)

Is this possiable?

I can never seems to get rid of all the co2 bubbles in my tank with my reactor?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think it's possible. I have heard of good results using an airstone or a sweetwater stone from aquaticeco.com inside the reactor to further increase the CO2 dissolution. If you're getting good CO2 levels inside the tank already, then maybe crank back on the rate to see if it dissolve faster. That might work also.

-John N.


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't know if you have seen this product locally, but here, we are all using these. Cheap, reliable & washable.




























100% dissolved CO2 guaranteed. Pump not included.


----------



## druxboyz (Aug 9, 2004)

yxberia, what's that called? and is it on ebay?


----------



## alper (Aug 17, 2005)

*100% dissolution?*



yxberia said:


> 100% dissolved CO2 guaranteed.


I can't understand how this product can dissolve CO2 completely. Do any CO2 bubbles get out from this reactor?


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

> yxberia, what's that called? and is it on ebay?


 We call it UP CO2 reactor. This product is from UP-Aqua, Taiwan.
Their website has not much info, but here is the picture of their product line.

http://www.up-aqua.com/00-dm-page/00up_dm-waterplant-big.jpg

I am not familiar with eBay, perhaps you can ask your LFS since you can find Jebo & Azoo locally.

alper,

Yes, you can't even seen a single bubbles coming out. It is truly 100%! 
Just make sure you get the right size (height) for your tank. You will need a small water pump of 8 watt or above to drive those balls. We will usually remove some balls as they are too heavy for smaller pump (5watt) to drive.

If your canister is powerful enough (Eheim Pro), you can hook up the outlet of your canister to the inlet of this unit.

For people with DIY yeast CO2, this is the preferred way of CO2 diffusion because it traps CO2 inside the chamber. With timer hooked up to the pump, you can control the CO2 level just like having a regulator.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

alper, reactors like these work by creating a rough path for the water. the water gets churned around and i believe the increased action of the water makes for more water molecules being exposed to the co2 in a certain amount of time. so by the time the water gets in and out, the violent water action has dissolved the co2 completely. you've probably seen a lot of people telling others to place their diffuser in an area of good flow. although this is also effective, the water agitation is nothign close to that inside of the reactor. hope that clears that up


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea i have one of these too, it really does dissolve the Co2 100%. No little bubbles come out at all. You can get one from our sponsor's site www.aquatic-store.com

Search for this phrase "co2 reactor - diffuser" Its 19.99$ and you can also get Co2 resistant tubing from them, which helps save co2 from leaking out your tank. I think its a pretty good price for the reactor, cheapest i found. Plus you would be supporting our sponsors


----------



## jorgeimbacuan (May 31, 2006)

Hi. This is my first post in APC. I have a DIY CO2 reactor and I can dissolve 100%.


----------



## jeffk (Apr 14, 2006)

Zapins,

The reactor you speak of doesn't have a option to purchase. That is one poorly designed site, but as long as they sell the products I don't care. Too bad it's listed but not able to be purchased [maybe they are out]. Do you know anything about the aqua medic circular one? Is that any good?

Thanks,


----------

